# Cub Cadet slt1554 vs Craftsman 27622



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm looking for a lawn tractor for 3 acres with plenty of slope. 

Very few obstacles so far (former corn field) ;-)

I have been considering a tractor instead of a zero turn so I can do attachments.

These two mower seem pretty comparable overall. 

The craftsman has a small HP engine but the price is a lot more attractive ($2k vs $2.5K).

The Cub sounds like its a more solid machine and better HP.

Any opinions on which one I should target? What features should I pay attention more to?

Is the model 27622 the same as a GT5000 I see on other threads?

Thx


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum twgerber! Glad you found us. I don't own either one of these machines but I think I would be leaning towards the Cub Cadet due to more HP and perhaps dealer support down the road. That is not to say that the GT5000 is not a great machine either. I think both will get the job done nicely and it would have to be a matter of comparing pro's and con's of each and then price. 

I am sure Andy (Admin) will be able to give you a much better run down on the GT5000 as he owns one as I am sure some of the other members will as well. Make your self at home here and enjoy!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I do as many others have the GT5000. I have enjoyed it tremendously as it is a great solid tractor. I also know the CC line of products are built very well and have solid quality/value. Well if you are looking at the GT5000, I wouldn't say it had a small engine. With the Kohler Pro Command series at 26HP, it is a nice powerful unit that has yet to bog down in any conditions or terrain. There is a new GS6500 for 2006 that sounds like it is right up your alley. *26HP/54" DECK with KOHLER.* In addition, the new GS6500 has an open frame step through design on those too w/o the center hump of the 05 models. The engine here is 26 hp Vtwin Kohler Courage. It is an all black painted unit with some red/gray decals and of course handles all ground implements with ease. 

SPECIAL: 
Craftsman GS6500 Garden Tractor $2299.98 
Kohler 26-HP V-twin engine, 54-in. deck #27691 
#27692/636 $2499.00 with Auto. 

I know that others have CC units and they can chime in, but bang for bang, dollar for dolllar the GT5000 units up to the newer GS6500's are a REAL and TRUE bargain. Heck, you might be able to to find a 04 or 05 GT5000 for around $2K or so if you look as they always reduce their older models to make room for the new.

Also, WELCOME TO TF!!!! I hope some of this helps. 
Pic of my unit:
<img height=440 width=600 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/pics/gt5000.jpg>


----------



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

*re: Craftsman*

I wish the sears.com web site had those model names on it. It doesn't list the name as GS6500 or anything that I can see.

Any idea on the difference between model 27692 and 27638. I think the 38 is last years model? but they are listed as the same price on their web site.

Is the 3 yr onsite maintenance worth it?

Also how does this handle on hills?

Any idea what the top speed of these units are? I know the Cub Cadet says its top speed is 5.2 mph.

Thx for the information!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Difference I know of was the walk-through and adjustable seat, hydro pedals, few other really nice improvements between the GT5000, GT6000 and the GS6500. 3yr onsite is definately worth it IMHO. It is nothing better than calling em up and having them come out to your home to fix your unit. I would definately get the 54" 26HP Kohler Courage V-Twin in the GS6500 if I had the chance. If you ZOOM in on the pics on the Sears site, you will see the model shown. It is confusing and I am not sure why they do that with the model #s. I don't know about hills since most of my land is flat, but the inclines I do have on the back pasture, it handles it with ease. Of course all of these GTs work great with wheel weights or lots of seat ballast (haha) -- Think the top forward speed is around 5MPH give or take a few pounds in the seat.  

I hope this helps you!


----------

